# Peerless 820 Gears 4/5/6 don’t work



## cleared4approach (6 mo ago)

So I picked up a craftsman gs6500 and a few gears were out and the front wheels wobble. Do most people just get the sealed bearings or replace the pushing for those? But the real question is it has a peerless 820-040 and the 3 high gears (4/5/6) don’t work they claimed that each gear went out individually, they also used the tractor to snow-blow so I am assuming that they did it in way to high of a gear. But after looking around it looks like the shift keys get worn or broke is this something that would cause only a few gears to work? Trying to figure out what parts I am going to need when I open the case.
TIA


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello cleared, welcome to the forum.

Attached is a video showing you how to change out the shift key on a Peerless 820 transaxle.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

If I understand your question, sealed bearings will be better than bushings provided they fit correctly. IMO, the gears would fail sequentially 6-5-4. I have read that owners shifting on the go cause shift key wear and damage.


----------



## cleared4approach (6 mo ago)

BigT said:


> If I understand your question, sealed bearings will be better than bushings provided they fit correctly. IMO, the gears would fail sequentially 6-5-4. I have read that owners shifting on the go cause shift key wear and damage.


That’s what they said happened, so most likely the 2 shift keys?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

cleared4approach said:


> That’s what they said happened, so most likely the 2 shift keys?


As I understand it, there is only one shift key. Watch the video.


----------

